# Some of the best shonen manga?



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

What are some of the best (preferably already finished) shonen series out there? Explain why they are great, and while I'm asking, what shonen's should I avoid?

I'm sorry if there's already a thread for this.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

Slam Dunk, Flame of Recca, Dragon Ball and many more.  

What you should avoid:  Fairy Tail.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2011)

Angel Densetsu, Yu Yu Hakusho, Mx0, Pretty Face, FMA, Ichigo 100%

Avoid: Fairy Tail, Reborn


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Really depends on the genres you like

one of the better would be GTO imo also Full metal panic is great imo


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2011)

^FMP makes for a better novel than manga. have you seen those atrocities


----------



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Really depends on the genres you like
> 
> one of the better would be GTO imo also Full metal panic is great imo



I like drama/dark fantasy, psychological, but I prefer if there's lots of adventure and comedy, and not too much figthing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Kenshin, FMA, Saint Seiya, DB, JoJo's early installments, Bleach

Avoid everything else.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2011)

One Piece, JJBA, YYH, Toriko, Dragonball, Saint Seiya, Slam Dunk, Eyeshield 21, FMA

Avoid: Bleach, Naruto, KHR, Fairy Tail (you may or not like FT, it depends on personal taste, but I can't say it's actually a good shonen.)

EDIT: I'll cut Naruto some slack. Read Part 1 and just ignore Part 2.


----------



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Kenshin, FMA, Saint Seiya, DB, JoJo's early installments, *Bleach*
> 
> Avoid everything else.



I tried reading Bleach, but I found it extremely boring after the first 170 chapters or so. And I personally don't like almost non-stop fighting.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm always sad that almost no one here do not mention *Violinist Hameln* in such threads. It's a shame how such a great shounen with hilarious comedy and one of the most epic battles in shounen is under radar of many here 

+
Kyou Kara Ore Wa!! - IMO best delinquent shounen.
Ghost Sweeper Mikami.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

tysric said:


> And I personally don't like non-stop fighting.


Then why do you ask about shounen manga?


----------



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Then why do you ask about shounen manga?



I have nothing against the fighting genre, but I thought Bleach had 'too much' of it, and little to no development in the actual story. 

Nothing against Bleach, it's a fun manga, but it drags on too much, IMO.


----------



## zuul (Jul 22, 2011)

Saint Seiya, Slam Dunk, Touch, H2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

tysric said:


> I have nothing against the fighting genre


I'm not talking about Bleach - shounen _is_ a fighting genre. It's either about non-stop battles or sport. If you feel like reading something sophisticated, I guess you should move your attention over to seinen. It has a much wider diapason.


----------



## firefist (Jul 22, 2011)

Slam Dunk, Dragonball, Hokuto no Ken, JJBA, the older classics in general.


----------



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not talking about Bleach - shounen _is_ a fighting genre. It's either about non-stop battles or sport. If you feel like reading something sophisticated, I guess you should move your attention over to seinen. It has a much wider diapason.



I know it is. I would still like to read shonen, because I can enjoy figthing, as long as the story is good, or at least decent.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

tysric said:


> I know it is. I would still like to read shonen, because I can enjoy figthing, as long as the story is good, or at least decent.


Then it's easy, read all the old stuff - everything modern sucks.

Already mentioned here Hokuto no Ken, JoJo, Saint Seiya, Dragon Ball, Kenshin, Slam Dunk.
That's all from Jump, I can't name on spot some good ones from other magazines, but there are some.


----------



## tysric (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Then it's easy, read all the old stuff - everything modern sucks.
> 
> Already mentioned here Hokuto no Ken, JoJo, Saint Seiya, Dragon Ball, Kenshin, Slam Dunk.
> That's all from Jump, I can't name on spot some good ones from other magazines, but there are some.



Ok, noted. 

I read a short summary of FMA, and it sound good. It's not old, like the ones on your list here, but is it worth reading?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

JJBA, Air Gear, Psyren, Soul Eater,HSDK, 1/2 of Ippo, One piece, Bleach before and after the Espada stuff.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

tysric said:


> Ok, noted.
> 
> I read a short summary of FMA, and it sound good. It's not old, like the ones on your list here, but is it worth reading?


Yes. I think most people would agree that's the best modern shounen has to offer.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not talking about Bleach - shounen _is_ a fighting genre. It's either about non-stop battles or sport. If you feel like reading something sophisticated, I guess you should move your attention over to seinen. It has a much wider diapason.





Hatifnatten said:


> Yes. I think most people would agree that's the best modern shounen has to offer.





Hatifnatten said:


> Then it's easy, read all the old stuff - everything modern sucks.
> 
> Already mentioned here Hokuto no Ken, JoJo, Saint Seiya, Dragon Ball, Kenshin, Slam Dunk.
> That's all from Jump, I can't name on spot some good ones from other magazines, but there are some.





Hatifnatten said:


> Then why do you ask about shounen manga?



Trying to hard.jpg

How does it feel when all the baits you use are ignored like this ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

wha....? bama


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

So you ain't trolling ? If so you're just spouting uninformed shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2011)

Chrno Crusade, 






nuff said


----------



## MdB (Jul 22, 2011)

Punpun said:


> So you ain't trolling ? If so you're just spouting uninformed shit.



That's an understatement.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Read Fullmetal Alchemist. Just do it. Best shonen imo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Punpun said:


> So you ain't trolling ? If so you're just spouting uninformed shit.


Oh, I'm sorry. Did... Did I disturbed your hurting butt?

Here, use this


----------



## MdB (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you come off as the one who's the most irritated here.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

IMO Dragonball, Death note, Naruto, Bakuman, Soul eater, katekyo hitman reborn! and Deadman wonderland. (Though wether Deadman wonderland is a shonen is debatable or so I've read)

Also, good shonen manhwa, imo:
The breaker, Veritas.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 22, 2011)

I love FMA that's a really good shonen manga


----------



## Danchou (Jul 22, 2011)

Read Hunter x Hunter. It's my favourite shounen.


----------



## Darc (Jul 22, 2011)

YuYuHakusho, its simply Godlike


----------



## MdB (Jul 22, 2011)

So how's that vaseline working out for you?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

FMA, OP, Slam Dunk, Dragon ball, and of course the masterpiece that is Bleach.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 22, 2011)

My best are Hoshin Engi, Slam Dunk and Touch, and i'm loving Toriko atm.

Avoid FT, Reborn, Air Gear and Negima.


----------



## Mileh (Jul 22, 2011)

Saint Seiya, Yu Yu Hakusho, FMA, Chrono Crusade (I love this one, though some labels it as seinen)


----------



## Butcher (Jul 22, 2011)

Beelzebub.

Awesome action, and funny plot.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll only name shounen that are already finished. I really loved YuYu Hakusho and Flame of Recca (that's an incredible manga that reminds me A LOTof YYH). Both are great fight-driven manga with a somewhat good plot behind.

Full Metal Alchemist is one of the best shounen among the best. It's all awesome, characters (all of them), plot, art etc etc etc. You want shounen? FMA has it all. 

Dragon Ball is a must read, so I won't even write anything about it. 

Don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but Kekkaishi and Psyren are finished and both are good recent shounen. Other that comes to mind is Alive. 

For the time being that's all.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Beelzebub.
> 
> Awesome action, and funny plot.





Scizor said:


> Also, good shonen manhwa, imo:
> The breaker, Veritas.



All the way to the money-bank.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Well if you want to try a different kind of shounen I can recomend Ginga Nagareboshi gin however good luck finding it as anything but anime 

The anime is pretty good actually, sadly the sequal isn't as good in the manga and is pretty stupid in anime(for instance a character diying from a rifle shot to the head was changed to he was hit by lightning...)


How is it different?
The majority of the cast are dogs, the series is about gathering as strong and large a pack as possible to deal with an insane monstrous bear.(a good series if you like reading about millitary mentallity or hunting) the comedy is however very limited to stuff like Insults on the frontline and one side insulting the others weaknesses




here's a clip:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5BrQnIUQ7o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Kirito said:


> ^FMP makes for a better novel than manga. have you seen those atrocities




I know about the Nnovels, sigmar and some other stuff that didn't get animated
though it's a troublesome series to locate online to my experience

the comedy in the series is great and the story is pretty solid as well, got 5 volumes of fmp overload on the shelve but sadly just vol 1 of the manga ^^'


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2011)

Fullmetal Alchemist, Yu Yu Hakusho, One Piece, and HunterxHunter are musts. If you like those than branch out from there. I'll also suggest Part 1 of Naruto, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 22, 2011)

Toriko is a good choice for one that will run and run

FMA is a good finished one

Only start HxH if you don't mind the possibility that it will never be finished properly


----------



## Cxille (Jul 22, 2011)

You should give Fullmetal Alchemist a try, I think it's one of the best shonen out there. Other than that, there's OP, Toriko, YYH, and Hunter x Hunter


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2011)

FMA of course, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Rerouni Kenshin, YuYu Hakusho, Hunter X Hunter, Bastard!! Shin Ango Onshi, Slam Dunk,  Death Note, Naruto Part 1, One Piece, Dragon Ball, Gintama and of course Trigun.

Though Gintama's anime is IMO superior to its manga so you'd probably be better off watching that in animated form.


----------



## MdB (Jul 22, 2011)

You're better off reading HxH once it's finished (if that's ever going to happen, of course). The manga's battle system is just too dense to remember all the important little details every time it returns from those awfully long breaks.

Houshin Engi, Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, Kekkaishi, and Full Metal Alchemist are all good finished ones. You should start there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2011)

MdB said:


> You're better off reading HxH once it's finished (if that's ever going to happen, of course). The manga's battle system is just too dense to remember all the important little details every time it returns from those awfully long breaks.



You're pretty much saying never read it. 

Its coming back from a hiatus next month so now is a good as time as any to start reading it. If you get the physical volumes you can always look back to a volume after a break to see all that you don't remember.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's see....

FMA, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Negima, Yu Yu Hakusho, Bastard!! (eventually becomes seinen), Dragonball/Z, and Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 22, 2011)

It would help alot if you would list what mangas you've already read/like.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Death Note.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 22, 2011)

Try Beelzebub or Eden no Ori.

From what I heard Blue Exorcist is supposed to be rather good.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 22, 2011)

FMA, Kekkaishi, Rurouni Kenshin,Hunter x Hunter, Hoshi no Samidare, Sengoku Youko and most part of the classics.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> From what I heard Blue Exorcist is supposed to be rather good.



Yes. Yes it is, imo.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 22, 2011)

MdB said:


> You're better off reading HxH once it's finished (if that's ever going to happen, of course). The manga's battle system is just too dense to remember all the important little details every time it returns from those awfully long breaks.



the details aren't important

they're boring poopy


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 22, 2011)

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer - technically, not a shonen, but close enough.
Also, Gintama (what's in my sig).


----------



## MdB (Jul 22, 2011)

p-lou said:


> the details aren't important
> 
> they're boring poopy



so is YUPI SMASH


----------



## David (Jul 22, 2011)

If you've never read FMA, it's for you.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 22, 2011)

Sports: Rookies

Battle: Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Gag: ... dunno


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucy and Biscuit Hammer is seinen. Strictly shounen please.

Ao No Exorcist WAS supposed to be good. Then the anime came along and now everyone is saying it's a very good series. Seriously the hypocrisy.

Like FMA was a good manga, but no one paid attention to it when it came out. Along came the anime and brotherhood, suddenly everyone loved Lust and Greed and the human condom Alphonse.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 23, 2011)

Try One Piece, Hunter X Hunter and FMA.

Avoid: Reborn


----------



## Unknown (Jul 23, 2011)

Gash Bell, Nurarihyon no mago, Toriko, Soul Eater, FMA, GTO, Silver spoon, Sengoku Youko...

It also depends on your taste.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

One Piece is shonen manga in its greatest possible form...
Period.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Did... Did I disturbed your hurting butt?
> 
> Here, use this



psst, trolling works best when they don't know you are trolling

just a little fyi

in response to OP

The Breaker, HSDK (history's strongest disciple kenichi), Beelzebub, Deadman Wonderland, Toriko, Bloody Monday, and Full Metal Alchemist are solid shounens


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2011)

Alive The Final Evolution is another superb shounen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Alive The Final Evolution is another superb shounen


 too bad the Mangaka passed away. He rushed the ending but real good manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> One Piece is shonen manga in its greatest possible form...
> Period.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 23, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> One Piece is shonen manga in its greatest possible form...
> Period.



Hi Gaaraofthedesert1


----------



## Sesha (Jul 23, 2011)

If it's written by Tezuka, then it's likely to be good.

Also Houshin Engi.



Malvingt2 said:


> too bad the Mangaka passed away. He rushed the ending but real good manga.



He finished it on his death bed, if I hear it right.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder if Alive will ever get animated? It was a really good series.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> No it isnt...
> You guys can go read the mediocre manga named FMA and Arakawa's new super manga which is being read only by herself



Gaara is that you?


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> No it isnt...
> You guys can go read the mediocre manga named FMA and Arakawa's new super manga which is being read only by herself



Gantz is shit. You know that right?


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought the discussion was about shonen


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

It's still shit, Gaara.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah FMA is still shit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2011)

Butthurt Gaara is still butthurt.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 23, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo Yu Yu Hakusho Kenshin and Flame Of Recca


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Butthurt Gaara is still butthurt.



what do you expect of a cockmongler like gaara


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2011)

Flame of Recca is ok, but one of the best... Really?


----------



## firefist (Jul 23, 2011)

lolgaara                 .


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Flame of Recca is ok, but one of the best... Really?



it's pretty generic

and forgettable


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2011)

MdB said:


> what do you expect of a cockmongler like gaara



I was expecting more Sir Crocodile wankery.


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

keep bashing gantz and maybe he'll flip


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

Gantz is an insult to all mangakas using computers as a tool.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

Oku made it to no2 in best selling mangas, and you are the one fapping in front of a computer and bashing him.
You can keep shitting on him as long as you want but the truth is that you are 3-4 losers fapping in front of your computers all day and that you will never be able to make even half his money during your pathetic lives.....
And now you can continue your fapping activities....


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

Rubbish. Oku is, as I said, an insult to the new style that is used today. Using such a wonderful tool and having such shitty result where you don't know what's happening because quite frankly he is a hack is mind blogging.

I'm sure Asano must laugh every time he sees a chapter of Gantz.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

feeding the troll~


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

Your fapping activities must have made you blind... to understand what you are reading.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell is Gantz?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

Disapointed. 

Yeah, that's an activity I share with Oku. Procrastination and Bestiality. 'Cause when having a dead body doesn't sell anymore.. Time to use bugs rape.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

Well at least he is making money of it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I'm sure Asano must laugh every time he see a chapter of Gantz.



I doubt the guy who writes mostly social commentary mangas is so petty


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

He needs to ligthen up a bit his life once in a while. He can't keep writing depressing stuff all the time.

Gantz is always there for this.

:33


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> What the hell is Gantz?



a terrible manga


----------



## tysric (Jul 23, 2011)

TheCrododile seems to be annoyed by the fact that FMA gets equally, or even more praise than OP


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes pretty much because it is mediocre at best.
I actually find Naruto superior to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto superior to FMA? You best be trolling player


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 23, 2011)

While I certainly enjoyed FMA, I don't consider it to be the greatest manga ever. At the very least, it's very hard to find anything bad to say about it. Naruto, however, is a different story......


----------



## Moon (Jul 23, 2011)

For me trolling FMA is pretty much like saying Oxygen is overrated. 

Really though TC read Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, it's just about dead on what you were asking for on page one.

Also "drama/dark fantasy, psychological" is going to be found more in Seinen. Might want to try Liar Game, I never got into it but we have fairly different interests.


----------



## tysric (Jul 24, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> Yes pretty much because it is mediocre at best.
> I actually find Naruto superior to it.



This seems to be a very unpopular opinion though. 

I can't say anything else until I actually read it.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Naruto superior to FMA? You best be trolling player



Speaking for myself, Naruto at least attracts me from the first glance, even though shits only go downhill from there.

FMA never raises my interest before. I'm just starting to read it now because  Gin no Saji (the latest work of FMA's author) is so enjoyable. (And for the record, first 10 chaps of GnS > first 10 chaps of Naruto...)


----------



## Gecka (Jul 24, 2011)

lol at everyone feeding the troll

the moment he started calling FMA mediocre, i knew that he was posting with a fist up his own ass


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2011)

TheCrocodile said:


> Yes pretty much because it is mediocre at best.
> I actually find *Naruto* superior to it.



​
But again is your taste...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 24, 2011)

lol Gaara sprouting his nonsense again.


----------



## Kunkka (Jul 24, 2011)

Fairy Tail is the best manga out there.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 24, 2011)

Even if Naruto happens to be a homo he is 100 times better than Edward as a character.
He is like Omar Little in shonen manga.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 24, 2011)

_Suramu Danku and JoJo no Kimyō na Bōken_


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiroya Oku is a genius...



> Hiroya Oku quotes (showing 1-5 of 5)
> 
> "I end up saving the world, just to save you"
> — Hiroya Oku
> ...


----------



## Punpun (Jul 24, 2011)

Lolno.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2011)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sesha said:


> If it's written by Tezuka, then it's likely to be good.
> 
> Also Houshin Engi.
> 
> ...


ohh? hmm I didn't know..



S.A.F said:


> I wonder if Alive will ever get animated? It was a really good series.


 Well they planned to do that ones...


----------



## darctrase (Jul 24, 2011)

Slam Dunk, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Fullmetal Alchemist, HxH, and Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer are the ones that comes to mind.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 24, 2011)

Although i found FMA enjoyable, i don't think it was the best read ever...again, you guys should read other manga than FMA+the big three...


----------



## tysric (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of people seem to have FMA on their list, but maybe it's just that good? 

I'm almost afraid of getting disappointed now... 

*Edit;* But so far, I really enjoy the first few chapters.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 24, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Although i found FMA enjoyable, i don't think it was the best read ever...again, you guys should read other manga than FMA+the big three...



Thats what I am saying pretty much.
HxH is like a 100 times better than this.
Try it.


----------



## tysric (Jul 24, 2011)

I hear good things about Hunter x Hunter, but is it really on going? The latest chapter came out last year?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2011)

The author is just lazy as hell


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2011)

tysric said:


> I hear good things about Hunter x Hunter, but is it really on going? The latest chapter came out last year?



Great manga, until the meh last Arc.

And yes this is a lazy friend.


----------



## MdB (Jul 24, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Although i found FMA enjoyable, i don't think it was the best read ever...again, you guys should read other manga than FMA+the big three...



Obviously no one here has read other titles besides FMA and the big three.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, we should read Gantz.


----------



## MdB (Jul 24, 2011)

And Hiroya Oku is a hack. The seinen equivalent of Kubo Tite.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2011)

FMA was pretty cool.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 24, 2011)

I already explained why he is a genius of literature..


----------



## Guru (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't like FMA. In my humble opinion, it sucked dick. 

If you're more interested in characters and fun than the action read Dragon Ball (not Z), Bleach up to the end of RR Arc, can't reccomend JJBA though. 

Scrap that, try Rurouni Kenshin and Samurai Deeper Kyo. 

Or all of them, whatever.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 24, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Fairy Tail is the best manga out there.






Endless Mike said:


> Fist of the North Star


I started reading FNS recently, I finished the first volume not too long ago.

Hopefully things pick up beyond Kenshiro killing off random fodder bandits.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2011)

fullmetal alchemist, slam dunk, great teacher onizuka, rookies


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2011)

> I started reading FSN recently, I finished the first volume not too long ago.



Read Souten No Ken afterwards, it's far superior.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jul 24, 2011)

toriko is the best right now better then one piece even


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Hopefully things pick up beyond Kenshiro killing off random fodder bandits.



As soon as you get to Shin, things really get awesome



Eternal Fail said:


> Read Souten No Ken afterwards, it's far superior.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Read Souten No Ken afterwards, it's far superior.





Endless Mike said:


> As soon as you get to Shin, things really get awesome


LOL

Don't sweat it, guys. I plan to read both of them through to the end.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 24, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Yeah, we should read Gantz.



To be fair, Gantz used to be pretty decent and ballsy. I don't even care about the bad CG. Now it's just "KEI-CHAN!!11" though.
Anyway, it's not a Shonen.

But really, saying FMA is anywhere near as low as Naruto is just plain ridiculous. FMA, atleast to me, still is the best shonen manga around.
Haven't read many sports mangas, but Slam Dunk definitely is worth having its name repeatedly said here 
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi is quite good too, and so is One Piece.


----------



## Z (Jul 24, 2011)

FMA is good but it's overrated imo. One Piece, Dragonball/Z, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Death Note, Fist of the North Star, Rurouni Kenshin, Toriko, and Vinland Saga are all better shonen mangas I would say.  

Just going by the mangas I have read.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2011)

Vinland Saga isn't a shounen.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 24, 2011)

Z said:


> *FMA is good but it's overrated imo. One Piece*, Dragonball/Z, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Death Note, Fist of the North Star, Rurouni Kenshin, Toriko, and Vinland Saga are all better shonen mangas I would say.
> 
> Just going by the mangas I have read.



My exact thoughts reversed.


----------



## Z (Jul 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Vinland Saga isn't a shounen.


Ah woops



Mastic said:


> My exact thoughts reversed.



Riveting tale, chap


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 24, 2011)

FMA, FOTNS


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 24, 2011)

Shounen?  Why shounen? I can name Seinen, shoujo even, but shounen....

The biggest problem about Shounen is that in most mangas, the plot is bound to decline sooner or later. I have several memorable shounen mangas but to admit that I liked from the beginning to the end....that's difficult.

OP and FMA are the only ones that come to my mind that fits with what I mentioned above.

Buuuut....well-structured universe, interesting battle system and etc....?

Hunter X Hunter, Saint Seiya (you have to admit that the armors thing was cool), Houshin Engi (although it comes from a famous Chinese story), Battle Angel Alita aaaaaand....pretty much, that's it.

Innovative storyline? Rurouni Kenshin, that was able to mix RL story with fiction. (Meiji era and all) 

Nice plot twist? Flame of Recca. (yeah, but it's not enough to make up with some embarrassing and annoying parts of the story)

And I noticed that I really didn't answer the question. Hm.  

One manga worthy mentioned: Onani Master Kurosawa.  K, just joking.


----------



## gundampiece (Jul 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Vinland Saga isn't a shounen.



He is partially right. It started out in Weekly Shonen Magazine if I remember correctly.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2011)

I know it's listed on bakaupdates as having started in that magazine but there was no inkling of a demographic switch within the actual manga so I wouldn't really call it shounen. It was switched very early I believe too.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 24, 2011)

Vinland Saga is far less shonen than stuff like, say, Bastard!! ever was.



TheCrocodile said:


> Hiroya Oku is a genius...



Those lines are generic as hell.



Fourangers said:


> Hunter X Hunter, Saint Seiya (you have to admit that the armors thing was cool), Houshin Engi (although it comes from a famous Chinese story), Battle Angel Alita aaaaaand....pretty much, that's it.



Battle Angel Alita isn't shonen.



> Innovative storyline? Rurouni Kenshin, that was able to mix RL story with fiction. (Meiji era and all)



Not really that innovative.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 24, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Battle Angel Alita isn't shonen.



Why nooooooot????   



> Not really that innovative.



Well, I can honestly say that such plot device is not frequently used in mangas. (although my memory is fuzzy...)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd advise yall to actually start reading Chrno Crusade  All of your answers are good, but their lacking a critical element; the heart


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'd advise yall to actually start reading Chrno Crusade  All of your answers are good, but their lacking a critical element; the heart



Chrno Crusade is only good with the ending, the story was mediocre at best. As far as heart goes, I'd stick with slice of life genre, it's easy to show "heart" in life-and-death situation, but to be able to show "heart" in everyday situation, that is the work of talent. 

That is to say, everyone should read Yotsuba&

Runner up would be gag shounen, because turning comedy into lesson for the heart is just as hard.

Avoid: fantasy battle manga, there are exceptions, though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Why nooooooot????


well, numerous stylistic and plot points aside, because it's published in a seinen magazine


----------



## Gain (Jul 25, 2011)

Ushio to Tora
Houshin Engi
Touch/Cross Game
Violinist of Hameln
Rookies
Ashita no Joe
Dr. Slump
JoJo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> *Chrno Crusade is only good with the ending, the story was mediocre at best.*



 Hopefully your not being serious at all when you make this claim

I feel for your sense of taste, although Yotsuba is great reading material, its not what i look for in upper brass shounen categories(although i have laughws at many points)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say negima (slow start though, if you don't like ecchi and it pushes you off, go to endless Mike for a summary of the first 42 chapters), JJBA, FMA, ippo, Gintama, One piece (only decent of the hst imo), slam dunk, and there are a few others, just keep your eyes open :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2011)

Read some Gash Bell too, eh.


----------



## HInch (Jul 25, 2011)

If you like fisticuffs and broings on, my signature will fulfil your life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if I should advise you Arago. Hmm is not for everyone because the Art style can easily turn you off from it. The plot is good, the characters are ok. Overall is a nice reading so far..


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Well, I can honestly say that such plot device is not frequently used in mangas. (although my memory is fuzzy...)



Vagabond. But Kenshin is a really good shonen manga especially if you're sick of super powers and young heroes.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

I think OP's not looking at this thread anymore.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully your not being serious at all when you make this claim
> 
> I feel for your sense of taste, although Yotsuba is great reading material, its not what i look for in upper brass shounen categories(although i have laughws at many points)



I was serious. I remember being emotional only around the ending, as I pretty much emotionlessly surf through the rest of the story. Though I must admit, my general distaste toward high fantasy subgenre may have something to do with my judgement of the plot. Personally I think it has the same feel as FMA, with inferior comedy and simpler moral discussion. 

I don't really understand what you mean with "brass shounen"


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not ended but Big wind up is 

It's the ultimate sport manga and it is sadly under-rated and overlooked.

It is truely innovative and maybe revolutionnary (at least, I hope so, it would be good to see sport manga taking after its example in the future), it's the frst time a sport manga revolves so much around sport and matches and teamwork and the players psychology.

I like it better than Real. That is saying something. My fav manga so far.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 26, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> That is to say, everyone should read Yotsuba&



/thread **


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 26, 2011)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is by far the best manga in existence


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is by far the best manga in existence


NotSureIfSerious.jpg


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yugiho
salaryman baki
gantz
digimon


----------



## convict (Jul 26, 2011)

*Full Metal Alchemist* was a nicely woven story, but it didn't really interest me as much as some others due to a number of reasons (which I won't mention because the potential to ignite an extremely overblown conversation is extremely high).

At the moment the only two Shounen Mangas which I would recommend without any reservation are *One Piece* and *Toriko*, they both embody adventure more than any other. 

Other popular choices: *Fairy Tail* is pure lighthearted fun, but you have to overlook some huge character flaws. I would have recommended *Bleach* if the author had finished it off after the Aizen saga ended, but now it is a shell of its former self. *Naruto* I have found, can be intensely fun at times and intensely boring at others. All of them are enjoyable and have countless devoted fans.

Definitely look into *Vinland Saga*, even though it is not officially a Shounen. Epic story and character progression along with large scale fight sequences.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 26, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is by far the best manga in existence



Second best in existence. First place belongs to Yotsuba.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2011)

Houshin Engi


----------



## On and On (Jul 26, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I'd say negima (slow start though, if you don't like ecchi and it pushes you off, go to endless Mike for a summary of the first 42 chapters), JJBA, FMA, ippo, Gintama, One piece (only decent of the hst imo), slam dunk, and there are a few others, just keep your eyes open :33



this is a good list.

also, claymore is a fun and easy read

eva is really good, but it's actually bigger than shounen in general, but the elements are there. like a friend said long ago, it's really just about fucked up people with mechas.


----------



## On and On (Jul 26, 2011)

if you like naruto but something slightly more adult definitely check out BASILISK.

10 ninjas with cool abilities killing another 10 ninja with cool abilities, blood and titties everywhere


----------



## p-lou (Jul 26, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Houshin Engi



only if you like big feet


----------



## Blinky (Jul 26, 2011)

Who doesn't like big feet ?


----------



## tysric (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread is still on going. From your lists, I'm currently reading:

Saint Seiya
Hoshin Engi
JJBA
Toriko 
FMA
Hunter x Hunter
Rurouni Kenshin

So far, I think they're great, and I'm planning on reading some of the others mentioned later.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

tysric said:


> I'm surprised this thread is still on going. From your lists, I'm currently reading:
> 
> Saint Seiya
> Hoshin Engi
> ...



Wonderful list.  I forgot about Houshin Engi, was a rather awesome manga.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> if you like naruto but something slightly more adult definitely check out BASILISK.
> 
> 10 ninjas with cool abilities killing another 10 ninja with cool abilities, blood and titties everywhere



Basilisk is seinen. It's not that great though, pretty much a typical Romeo & Juliet plot with fantasy mutant ninja of Feudal Japan period. Not a must-read, unless you're into mythical ninja. 

Come to think of it, I've yet to see a manga realistically depicting ninja (that is, without relying on energy ball and time warp techniques...). How odd...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Too many to speak on.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2011)

Though both are labeled as seinen

Gon and Aqua Knight. They're fun little reads with great art (Gon is really really detailed)


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 27, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> NotSureIfSerious.jpg



OhIAm.bat



Mist Puppet said:


> Second best in existence. First place belongs to Yotsuba.



Never read that but since u seem to have a good taste I will give it a chance.


----------

